
Advanced Cryptographic Ratcheting (2013) - cristoperb
https://signal.org/blog/advanced-ratcheting/
======
dochtman
These days, probably read this instead:

[https://signal.org/docs/specifications/doubleratchet/](https://signal.org/docs/specifications/doubleratchet/)

Also the IETF drafts for MLS might be interesting:

[https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-mls-
protocol/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-mls-protocol/)

